# Rats and Guinea Pigs



## TandJKeim (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, (I can't "enter" this to a lower line?) Anyways. Our living room is where our pets get free roam. We recently took in two Guinea pigs, and have them in an open top single level 5x3' cage on top of egg crates. Well, wouldn't you figure our one -especially- mischievous boy Max thinks they're something very interesting to check out. I try to keep him down form getting in but the other day he got in and ate a piece of lettuce.. Jett, one of our cavies, stood there for a bit then chased him away where he ran into her house! That all took place by the time I noticed him in there, lil bugger, so my question is. Does anyone else have cavies and ratties? Do you let them interact? How does it go? If not, why? I'm more worried he'd want to eat their timothy hay/pellets, or having a guinea hurt his tail, Huck isn't interested. Oh also good to note the two guineas are full grown.


----------



## Soosler (Jul 25, 2013)

I let my rats check out my guinea pigs .... long story short guineapigs think there tails are yummy .... so just keep um separate


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats are also predators, they can and will attack and kill guinea pigs. Bets keep them seperate


----------



## silverfox (Aug 29, 2013)

Also, just like rabbits, guinea pigs could hurt smaller mammals. Cavies give a good kick when they want to. Used to have them when I was younger (miss them but still not over the loss of my poor Freddie, the old fart that he was). Cavies will try to chew on most stuff, including a rat. Most of what cavies eat probably won't hurt a rat, so no worries there.

My advice is to try to keep bars between the two species make sure those cavies don't get a hold of rat tails.


----------



## TandJKeim (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome! Just what I needed to know, thank you everyone! Interesting about the ratties taking down a cavy, they're about twice the size! Interesting stuff!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

My big dumbo boy could easily cause some damage to my daughter's piggie there pretty close in size! 

The piggie stays upstairs well away from the ratties


----------

